

Ask HN: What do you think about idea of API for managing digital coupons? - tpindel-rsp

Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m delighted to share rspective’s (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rspective.com) latest little venture which I&#x27;ve really enjoyed.<p>We&#x27;ve been working away on the landing page and product idea for most of the last week, so it&#x27;s awesome to be able to keep working on it and having got the &quot;launch&quot; out of the way.<p>We want to make another step in iterating to keep defining this product idea. Therefore, please check it out and let me know your feedback, you&#x27;re always awesome - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.voucherify.io .<p>What do you think of our idea?<p>Were you able to find the information you were looking for on our website?<p>Did you find that information valuable?<p>Why have you decide to review voucherify.io?<p>Thanks in advance for your valuable feedback!<p>Tomek
======
tpindel-rsp
Link - [http://www.voucherify.io](http://www.voucherify.io)

